# Substituting whole wheat flour



## homecook500 (Jan 31, 2005)

Anyone have any tips/rules regarding substituting whole wheat flour for white?

I am careful to use the same TYPE of flour (bread, pastry, etc.).


----------



## htc (Feb 2, 2005)

I have substituted both whole wheat pastry and regular whole wheat flour with no problems. Have made both cakes & cookies. I use the same amt called for. Though sometimes if I want it the cake to have more of a light/fluffy feel to it, I either use all WW pastry flour or 1/2 white and 1/2 regular whole wheat flour.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 2, 2005)

The standard substitution is to replace 50% of the called-for amount of AP flour with whole wheat.  Depending on the recipe, if you substitute 100% whole wheat, your end result could be too heavy, dry, and have too obvious of a wheat flour taste (sort of nutty).


----------

